# Installation on Raspberry Pi fails (Mounting...failed with error 19)



## forquare (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi all,

I've got a Raspberry Pi B Rev2.  I downloaded 
FreeBSD-10.1-RELEASE-arm-armv6-RPI-B.img and used
`sudo dd of=/dev/rdisk3 if=FreeBSD-10.1-RELEASE-arm-armv6-RPI-B.img bs=1m`
to get it onto an SD card (know to work with Noobs and quickly tested with NetBSD).

I get dumped at a `mountroot>` prompt after the following output:


```
uhub0: 1 port uith 1 removable, self powered 
randon: unblocking device.
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
ugen0.2: <vendor 0x0424> at usbus0
uhub1: <vendor 0x0424 product 0x9512, class 9/0, rev 2.00/2.00, addr 2> on usbus0 
uhub1: MTT enabled
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
uhub1: 3 ports with 2 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
ugen0.3: <vendor 0x0424> at usbus0
smscO: <vendor 0x0424 product 0xec80, rev 2.00/2.00, addr 3> on usbus0 
smscO: chip 8xec00, rev. 0002
miibus0: <MII bus> on smsc0
ukphy0: <Generic IEEE 802.3u media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0 
ukphy0: none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto 
ue0: <USB Ethernet> on smsc0
ue0: Ethernet address: b8:27:eb:8b:76:el
ugen0.4: <vendor 0x1241> at usbus0
ukbd0: <vendor 0x1241 USB Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 1.10/2.80, addr 4> on usbus0 
kbd1 at ukbd0
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
ugen0.5: <vendor 0x7392> at usbus0
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/mmcsd0s2a [rw,noatime]...
mountroot: waiting for device /dev/mmcsd0s2a
Mounting from ufs:/dev/mmcsd0s2a failed with error 19.

Loader variables:
  vfs.root.mountfrom=ufs:/dev/mmcsd0s2a 
  vfs.root.mountfrom.options=rw,noatime

Manual root filesysten specification:
  <fstype>:<device> [options]
      Mount <device> using filesystem <fstype>
      and with the specified (optional) option list.

      eg. ufs:/dev/da0s1a
          zfs:tank
          cd9660:/dev/acd0 ro
             (Which is equivalent to: mount -t cd9660 -o ro /dev/acd0 /)

     ?               List valid disk boot devices
     .               Yield 1 second (for background tasks) 
     <empty line>    Abort manual input
     
mountroot>
```

(There may be one or two typos as I used an OCR reader to convert a picture into text, I’ve then reread it a few times and made corrections).

I've tried using `dd` again, then overwriting the BOOTCODE.BIN and START.ELF with the latest from GitHub, but to no avail.  

Since I’ve not seen this prompt before, and I’m not all that familiar with FreeBSD storage device naming, I’m unsure what to try next.  Some searching around for “FreeBSD Raspberry Pi failed with error 19” and similar haven’t yielded any solutions…

Any help and tips would be greatly appreciated.
Regards,
Ben


----------



## kpa (Jul 17, 2015)

Try a STABLE-10 snapshot, there have been many fixes in ARM booting lately in 10-STABLE:

ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/snapshots/arm/armv6/ISO-IMAGES/10.2/


----------



## jalla (Jul 17, 2015)

It may be fixed in recent snapshots, but with 10.1-RELEASE you need to put this in /boot/loader.conf


```
hw.bcm2835.sdhci.hs="0"
```


----------



## forquare (Jul 17, 2015)

kpa alas the latest doesn't seem to be compressed properly, and the second oldest apparently isn’t the correct filesystem, so doesn’t get past more than about a dozen lines of output.

jalla If I do that, I presume I’ll need to get inside the U-BOOT.img file (or the equivalent on 10.1)?  How can I do that?  I’m on a Mac mostly, but have access to Linux/BSD VMs.


----------



## junovitch@ (Jul 18, 2015)

forquare, give a try on the latest 10.2-BETA2 images.  They just got posted and are available in a different directory.  See http://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/ISO-IMAGES/10.2/


----------



## jalla (Jul 18, 2015)

> jalla If I do that, I presume I’ll need to get inside the U-BOOT.img file (or the equivalent on 10.1)?  How can I do that?  I’m on a Mac mostly, but have access to Linux/BSD VMs.



You need to mount the (UFS) filesystem somehow. On a FreeBSD host it would look like


```
gong:~# mount /dev/da0s2a /mnt
gong:~# ls -l /mnt/boot/loader.conf
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  117 Jul 11 18:50 /mnt/boot/loader.conf
```

Perhaps something similar in a FreeBSD VM?


----------

